# Audio Optionen Dynamikumfang



## Mealwei (21. November 2014)

Hi Leure was bedeutet Dynamikumfang in den Optionen ich hab das bei mehreren Games schon gesehen i h aber nix damit anfangen was heisst das da steht TV heimlich nacht und so weiter


----------



## Onlinestate (21. November 2014)

Also mit Dynamikumfang meint man normalerweise wie weit leise und laute Töne voneinander entfernt sind. 
Beispiel 1: Flüstern ist meinetwegen 60db und Schreien 100db laut. Man hat also 40db Unterschied. 
Beispiel 2: Flüstern ist nun 80db laut und Schreien weiterhin 100db. Also nur noch 20db Unterschied bedeutet weniger Dynamikumfang. 

Weniger Dynamikumfang bedeutet bei Filmen zB dass man die Sprache versteht ohne von lauten Effekten Ohrenschmerzen zu kriegen oder den Nachbarn zu ärgern. Grundsätzlich will man natürlich den Ton so hören, wie es beim Abmischen beabsichtigt war. Man will also eigentlich nicht den Dynamikumfang künstlich reduzieren. Allerdings muss man manchmal Kompromisse eingehen wenn man auf Nachbarn oder schlafende Kinder Rücksicht nehmen muss.


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2014)

Mealwei schrieb:


> Hi Leure was bedeutet Dynamikumfang in den Optionen ich hab das bei mehreren Games schon gesehen i h aber nix damit anfangen was heisst das da steht TV heimlich nacht und so weiter



Dynamikumfang ist grob beschrieben der Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen den leisesten und den lautesten Tönen.
Bei einem hohen Dynamikumfang sind z.B. Gespräche sehr viel leiser als Explosionen. Bei einem geringen Dynamikumfang sind die Gespräche nur etwas leiser. 
Einige AVRs bieten ja auch eine "Dynamikkompression" (oder Nachtmodus), d.h. die Lautstärkeunterschiede werden ausgeglichen damit die Nachbarn nicht mit Fackeln und MIstgabeln vor der Tür stehen wenn man einen Actionfilm mit viel "Wumms" schaut. ^^
Erstrebenswert ist natürlich ein großer Dynamikbereich.

# Edit
Da war ich einmal schneller als Herb und dann funkt Mr. Onlinestate dazwischen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Die Dynamik, die Du meinst, beschreibt, wie stark Unterschiede bei der Lautstärke, die im Ton vorhanden sind, auch wirklich zu den Boxen übertragen werden. Denn je nach dem, welche Boxen man verwendet oder in welcher Situation (Zimmer, draußen, Kopfhörer ja/nein, spät nachts oder tagsüber) man sich befindet, möchte man vlt., dass bestimmte Töne lauter oder auch nicht lauter als der Rest sind. 

Klassisches Beispiel: bei Actionfilmen mit 5.1 kennst Du das vielleicht, dass da die Leute ruhig reden und dann plötzlich ne Actionszene kommt, bei denen Explosionen und Musik gefühlt 3x lauter sind - erstens mag das nicht jeder und zweitens wollen grad nachts viele auch nicht solche krassen Lautstärkeunterschiede, müssen oft hektisch zur Fernbedienung greifen und leiser machen - und nach der Szene wieder lauter, weil man die Leute kaum mehr versteht. Mit ner Dynamikeinstellung wie zb "Nachtmodus" oder vlt auch "heimlich" sorgst Du dafür, dass der eigentlich 3x so laute Knall abgedämpft wird und die Sprache wiederum etwas lauter, so dass später der Knall zwar "lauter" als das Gespräch  ist, aber nur dezent und nicht so übertrieben. 

Welche Einstellung aber dann was genau bewirkt, das musst Du dann mal beim Hersteller nachlesen, also Zb wenn es ne Soundkartensoftware ist dann beim Soundkartenhersteller, wenn es ein AV-Receiver ist, dann in dessen Anleitung usw.



ICH selber finde es total bescheuert, wie krass die Unterschiede in manchen Filmen sind. Mir ist das völlig egal, ob das vlt "realistisch ist", aber ich will nicht Gehämmer ertragen, dass mir die Ohren wehtun, nur weil das - wenn ich WIRKLICH in dieser Situation wäre - auch so laut wäre. Das ist teils echt zum Kotzen, da muss man auf Volume 30 gehen, um ein normales Gespräch zu hören, was vom Chipstüten-Rascheln meines Kumpels schon übertönt wird, und 5 Sekunden später beginnt eine Schiesserei und ist selbst bei Volume 15 so laut, dass ich nicht mal mitbekomme, wie mein Kumpel fragt, ob er noch ein Bier aus der Küche mitbringen kann...


----------



## Mealwei (21. November 2014)

Ich verwende das G 930 von logge hört man das bei einem Header auch raus oder nur mit Lautsprechern also ohne HeadSet


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Generell hat das natürlich auch Einfluss bei Kopfhörern. Ich nehme mal an, dass das dann die Software des Headsets selber ist?  Oder ist das innerhalb eines Games oder einer Playersoftware?

Du kannst zB bei sehr hohem Dynamikumfang in einem Shooter evlt. schlechter hören, wenn etwas leises passiert - denn wenn Explosionen so laut sind, dass Du die Volume auf zB 40% stellst, weil 50% schon zu laut sind, kann es sein, dass du wiederum einen Gegner erst sehr spät von hinten hörst, weil die Schrittgeräusche bei 40% Volume erst ab umgerechnet 10m Abstand zu hören sind. Wenn Du die Dynamik so einstellst, dass leise Dinge lauter und laute Dinge leiser gemacht werden, so dass alles im Schnitt in etwa gleichlaut ist, hörst Du wiederum ALLES besser, aber dann sind vlt Explosionen absolut widersinnig leise. Zudem kann es bei Dynamikumwandlungen auch passieren, dass sich einige Töne "unschön" verändern, gestaucht klingen oder so.

Letztenendes musst Du einfach mal testen, ob Dir eine der Einstellungen gut passt. Für Musik wiederum würde ich jeglichen Kram, der den Ton verändert, abstellen,


----------



## Mealwei (23. November 2014)

Ingame sind das einstellungen, Bf4, Dragon Age 3 Inquisition nicht in Windows selber.


----------

